# Anybody ever notice



## rktect 1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anybody ever noticed that in the 2006 IRC, Part IX - Referenced Standards from page 547 through 565 actually lists the *2003International Residential Code*  at the bottom corner of each and every page?

Just wondering?

One more of those funny things.  I've actually got the third printing so I would have thought this would have been picked up on by now/then.


----------



## JBI (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Anybody ever notice

rk - Actually I've never seen the unabridged IRC (it's a NY thing    )... That is amusing though...


----------



## jim baird (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Anybody ever notice

They probably downsized their proof readers, or outsourced it to some foreign shops where nobody reads english.


----------



## peesncues (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Anybody ever notice

Never noticed until you pointed it out. I have the third printing also. Wierd thing is, in my copy, it lists 2003 on pages 547 through 557, 559, 565. it lists 2006 on pages 558 and 560 through 564.

It apparantly doesn't take much to be an ICC proof reader.

Even outsourcing to a non-English speaking shop shouldn't affect numbers!


----------



## north star (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Anybody ever notice

*What proof readers...  !!   :lol:*


----------



## RJJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Anybody ever notice

Mine is the same a peesncues: Did notice it before! What does one expect for a 100.00 membership.


----------



## peesncues (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Anybody ever notice

"What does one expect for a 100.00 membership."

$100.00 books. What else?


----------

